# The Workaholics Thread



## Djent (May 29, 2012)

Season premiere tonight. Hell yes.


----------



## jordanky (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking love everything about this show. Blake is my favorite.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't been able to see the new episode. No cable at the apartment, boo.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 8, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I haven't been able to see the new episode. No cable at the apartment, boo.



Same here. Cable is useless when you have the internet. Waiting for it to come out on Netflix.

Back on topic: my favorite episodes are when they befriend the pedophile and when they camp out in the office. I'm sure season 2 will be even better.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2012)

You're gonna be waiting a while for it to come to Netflix, probably be better off getting Hulu since I think they get it like a week after it airs and has a WAY better (read: more current) selection


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 7, 2012)

great show


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 7, 2012)

I love Workaholics.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 7, 2012)

I've seen every episode from the new season now (hell yeah for 4th of July party with my awesome dad who DVRs every episode ) except for the one with Ander's dad (well, I've seen the ending of it but not the rest) and they're awesome. Love this show so much.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not always sure why I love this show, but I do. Some episodes are... weak, but episodes like the one where they took acid or encountered Juggalos are just fantastic.

"I think this chair is Spanish. I don't speak Spanish!"


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 10, 2012)

In this new season, I believe the writers seriously went super nuts on the drugs. I have seen all the episodes, and to me they are funny as hell. I think it is now the stupidest show on TV, but it is more hilarious than ever. 

I was had at the pool being stopped up by a dead dog Blake had jacked off on.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 14, 2012)

hanging out with cattle decap


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 14, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice Trash Talk t-shirt. I went on a Workaholics binge for the last few days. See avatar <<<<


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 15, 2012)

I re-watched all of season 1 on Netflix a month or two ago. Such an awesome show.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2012)

Semi-related update: The 'Ders and Adam "Tight-butthole" Demamp are guest starring on the new season of Arrested Development.

The Bluth Company, And so it begins..


----------

